# When to stop wearing the wedding ring?



## wilted_flower (Jul 25, 2010)

My husband has been unfaithful to me, as well as incredibly disrespectful. 

I am thinking at this point, it is over. There's nothing we can do to repair this situation when he treats me as badly as he does. 

I originally thought that I would be wearing my ring until the day I signed papers. I thought I would ask around and find out what other people think or have done. 

Do you wear the ring until the papers are signed? Or do you take it off once you live separately and the proceedings are official? 

It's not that I'm going to take it off today (as much as I want to). I just wanted to know how much longer I should wear a piece of jewelry that seems not to mean a damn thing.


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Why not take it off today? If you want to, then take it off. You don't see any possibility in fixing the marriage and don't want to stay with him, then it was over when he breached the contract.


----------

